# fiber?



## mirandajoo (Apr 17, 2014)

I brought Eden to the vet today and be said she could use more fiber, I've tried feeding her mealies, but she doesn't seem to care for them. :/ does anyone know of any fiber filled foods that I could give to her?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Have you tried other insects? There's also crickets and roaches. Veggies can add more fiber to the diet as well, if you can find any she likes and a way that she likes them. I could get Lily to eat veggies by using baby food & mixing a jar of meat in with a couple different jars of veggies.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

My vet also told me that you can add bran to their food as well.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

I sometimes add 100% pumpkin to my dog's food to help with his fiber, so it could probably be used to hedgehogs, too. Not totally sure on that one, but it could be a backup just in case the other options don't work. Just make sure it says 100% pumpkin on the can (you can buy it at grocery stores), not the pumpkin pie filling.


----------



## mirandajoo (Apr 17, 2014)

I haven't really heard much about other insects that hedgies seem to like but I think I might try baby crickets. How do you get bran though? And what kind of veggies as well as pumpkin do guys think would work?


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I've used pumpkin as well in the past. For bran you can actually take some bran flakes and crush them up and put them with her food. I've also used baby food for fruits and veggies as I could never seem to got mine to eat actual fruits and veggies.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Melanie G. said:


> I've used pumpkin as well in the past. For bran you can actually take some bran flakes and crush them up and put them with her food. I've also used baby food for fruits and veggies as I could never seem to got mine to eat actual fruits and veggies.


Me too! My girl refuses to eat anything besides her cat food. She didn't touch the turkey or beef baby food I got her too. Sigh, picky picky hedgehogs, gotta love 'em!


----------



## mirandajoo (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks you guys! I'll definitely make sure to try


----------

